# Offre occasion, des conseils ?



## bretonbreizh (18 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

j'ai besoin d'un nouveau téléphone. J'aimerai passer sur iphone et particulièrement le 6S.
J'ai vu les occasions reconditionnés de bouygues

*Note de la modération :* merci d'éviter les liens
et on ne peut pas mettre de carte sd dans ce type d'appareil ?
merci!


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2017)

De la Pub pour le pomme Ok un géant de BTP  J'ai pas envie

je supprime votre lien

Merci


----------



## Gwen (18 Août 2017)

Les reconditionnements qu'ils viennent d'Apple, la Fnac ou Bouygue sortent tous des entrepôts d'Apple. Donc, il faut faire marcher la concurrence et trouver le moins cher au moment de l'achat.

Prendre un appareil de ce type en reconditionnement est une excellente idée, car ils sont testés et cosmetiquement comme neuf. Lance-toi sans hésiter.

Par contre, n'oublie pas que le nouvel iPhone va être présenté d'ici un mois, il va donc y avoir pas mal de promos et peut-être une baisse des 6S reconditionnés a la clef.


----------



## bretonbreizh (18 Août 2017)

Merci bcp pour la réponse!
Oui c'est dommage que le nouveau sorte dans un mois mais mon ancien Sony me lâche totalement, donc je suis un peu dans l'urgence...
Sur Iphone 6S on ne peut pas mettre de carte sd? je crois pas mais...
Je ne savais pas qu'ils sortaient tous de chez Apple en reconditionnés...Par contre, sur le refurb apple, pas d'iphone...Donc en gros c soit bouygues soit fnac...mais je compte passer chez bouygues ensuite pt...


----------



## bretonbreizh (20 Août 2017)

Entre un Samsung S7 et Iphone 6S Plus ou SE vous conseillerez quoi ?
sachant que je bosse sur macbookpro...pt que c'est plus simple pr transférer données aussi de rester chez apple ?


----------



## jean512 (20 Août 2017)

samsung s7 c'est android donc non merci
iPhone 6s plus ou SE c'est grosso modo la meme chose à l'intérieur, c'est surtout la taille d'écran qui change donc à toi de voir si tu veux un écran plus grand ou plus petit.

Oui la compatibilité iPhone <--> Mac c'est top !


----------



## bretonbreizh (20 Août 2017)

merci pr la réponse...
Disons que je trouve que des androids se démerdent mieux en terme d'autonomie, photo, spécificités techniques pr moins cher...et j'entends que l'autonomie iphone est nulle...Sauf pt le SE.
J'hésitais aussi avec le One plus 3T...
Le SE m'attire en reconditionné mais je ne l'ai trouvé qu'en 16GO...

MAJ : electrodépot le vend en 64GO, reconditionné mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut...


----------



## jean512 (20 Août 2017)

En terme d'autonomie c'est possible, perso je n'ai pas de soucis avec mes iPhones pour tenir 1 journée.
En photo c'est identique.
En spécificité technique je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par là. L'iPhone à quand meme de belle fonction aussi : 3D Touch, capteur d'empreinte super rapide etc.

Un smartphone c'est un mini ordinateur donc pour moi on choisi son téléphone d'abord en choisissant le système d'exploitation comme on ferai pour linux/macOS/windows


----------



## bretonbreizh (20 Août 2017)

tu as quel iphone?
pas de soucis de réseau?
j'aime vraiment le SE pr sa petite taille...mais j'ai peur qu'il soit dépasser très vite...
Et le Iphone6 S Plus m'intéresse bien sinon meme si il est bien plus grand malheureusement.
Je vais aller le voir en magasin et je verrais bien...


----------



## jean512 (20 Août 2017)

je viens de revendre mon 7 plus et je suis sur 5c en attendant le 8.
Non jamais de problème de réseau.
Le SE sera peut être renouveler cette année donc à voir ...


----------



## Gwen (20 Août 2017)

Perso, j'ai le 6S, mais c'est parce que le SE est sorti juste après sinon, je l'aurais pris. Je préfère ces écrans assez petits, mais suffisants. Pour le reste, j'ai un (des) iPad(s).

Ma femme vient de prendre un SE, c'est une petite merveille. Ensuite, c'est une question d'écran.

Quant au débat pour savoir ce qui est mieux entre un iPhone ou un Android, pour moi, il n'existe pas. Je veux un truc qui marche avec tout ce que j'ai, donc un iPhone. 

De plus, je n'aime pas la tonalité des photos Android. Plus flatteuses, car saturées, mais du coup, moins proche de la réalité. Si je veux saturer une photo, je peux le faire après.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (20 Août 2017)

jean512 a dit:


> En terme d'autonomie c'est possible, perso je n'ai pas de soucis avec mes iPhones pour tenir 1 journée.
> En photo c'est identique.
> En spécificité technique je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par là. L'iPhone à quand meme de belle fonction aussi : 3D Touch, capteur d'empreinte super rapide etc.
> 
> Un smartphone c'est un mini ordinateur donc pour moi on choisi son téléphone d'abord en choisissant le système d'exploitation comme on ferai pour linux/macOS/windows


Salut, désolé mais en photo ce n'est pas du tout la même chose, le Galaxy S7 Edge est de loin le meilleur, surtout en basse luminosité sans parler de son autofocus. Après pour le reste c'est subjectif, mais en comptabilité pour les synchronisations c'est vrai que c'est mieux entre produits Apple.
L'autonomie du 6S n'est pas terrible et semble meilleur sur le 5C


----------



## bretonbreizh (20 Août 2017)

Oui j'ai vu ça aussi...merci de la réponse.
J'étais prêt à prendre le S7 qui est meilleur que l'Iphone mais je n'arrête pas d'entendre parler de problème de réseau chez Samsung donc...Et je suis tombé sur une offre promo chez mon opérateur, donc j'ai fais une e réservation de l'Iphone SE...en espérant que ça marchera...c'était pas tout à fait clair, mais le prix était intéressant. Et oui pr synchroniser avec mon dernier MBP TB je pense que ça sera plus simple aussi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (20 Août 2017)

Moi je n'ai pas eu de problèmes de réseaux sur mes Galaxy ni mes iPhones, mais je pense que c'est plus un problème d'operateurs que de marques. Je pense que tu sera satisfait de ton SE.


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2017)

bretonbreizh a dit:


> J'étais prêt à prendre le S7 qui est meilleur que l'Iphone mais je n'arrête pas d'entendre parler de problème de réseau chez Samsung


Quels problèmes ? J'ai un Samsung S7 depuis 1 an 1/2 et zéro souci et je suis chez Bouygues dans un petit village en province.


----------



## jean512 (21 Août 2017)

si l'on s'appuie sur de nombreux tests photos sur internet, une fois c'est le galaxy devant, l'autre fois c'est apple.
La photo ça dépend aussi des gouts de chacun avec les surexpositions de samsung etc ...

Après je le répète mais pour moi on choisi son téléphone en fonction de son OS, donc si tu préfère android va y pour un galaxy sinon prends un iPhone, c'est aussi simple que ça.


----------



## bretonbreizh (21 Août 2017)

oui j'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester d'Iphone encore réellement. Je me demande si on peut d'ailleurs les ramener au bout de 15 jours si l'on achète chez un opérateur...Ca devrait etre comme ça sur tous les produits...histoire de tester.
Samsung j'ai un proche qui est embêté avec le réseau, pas de réseau, pas de réception de sms...et plusieurs sujets sur forums attestent cela donc ça me refroidit, sinon en termes techniques pr le prix le S7 est intéressant c sûr.
J'ai vu une offre chez mon opérateur pr l'Iphone SE alors je compte partir là dessus, j'attends de la voir demain en magasin.
Disons qu'avec mon vieux sony j'ai voulu transférer quelques données sur mon macbookpro 2016 et j'ai vu qu'android vers Mac ce n'était pas si simple que cela non plus...Malgré le logiciel Android File transfert, impossible de visualiser les photos ds le tél...enfin bref. Du coup j'espère que Iphone vers Mac sera plus simple!


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2017)

bretonbreizh a dit:


> Je me demande si on peut d'ailleurs les ramener au bout de 15 jours si l'on achète chez un opérateur


Pour la VPC, pas de problème, mais c'est 14 jours maximum. Pour les magasins, il faut voir leurs conditions avant achat.


----------



## daffyb (21 Août 2017)

bretonbreizh a dit:


> J'hésitais aussi avec le One plus 3T


http://www.journaldugeek.com/2017/0...des-mises-a-jour-logicielles-apres-android-o/


----------

